# Adjustable Pressure releif valve?



## billsteming (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all,

I am working on a ping pong ball shooter for school, I am using an air powered design and I need a way to measure the pressure inside the pvc tube. I could just go with a pressure gauge, but Im thinking of using this adjustable pressure relief valve: http://www.amazon.com/Control-Devices-Pressure-Relief-Adjustable/dp/B007GDY3CU/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1452035220&sr=1-1&keywords=adjustable+pressure+relief+valve so I dont have to read the pressure gauge It just automatically goes to a set pressure than lets out excess air. My only conern is that I am only using around 8-9 psi, even though this pressure release valve says 0-100psi, will 8 psi be enough to push it? 

Thanks,
Bill Steming


----------

